# Mayo Clinic Symptom Checker



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 1, 2006)

Symptom Checker
What's causing your foot pain? Why does your child's throat hurt? And what should you do about it? Use this guide to discover the most common causes of the most common symptoms. 

_To start, click on a symptom below. *Just remember: This is only a guide. Work with your doctor or other health care professional for an accurate diagnosis of your problem.*_


----------

